# did Bach compose the lute suites?



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

This guy Clive Titmuss doesn't think so:

Part 1: http://www.classicalguitarcanada.ca/2012/04/bachs-lute-suites-this-myth-is-busted-part-i/

Part 2: http://www.classicalguitarcanada.ca/2012/04/bachs-lute-suites-this-myth-is-busted-part-ii/


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Glancing through that article it appears the author is not questioning whether or not Bach composed the lute suites, but suggests that Bach composed the works for lute-harpsichord, not a lute. This theory has been around for a while, I am really not sure if its true to be honest. Either way, those works sound great on lute and guitar so this won't stop me from playing the works on a classical guitar. One of the nice things about Bach's music is it can usually be arranged nicely and retain a great sound on most instruments. I'm certainly not a staunch hip-purist, so just as many of the best musicians have performed his harpsichord works on a modern piano, I will continue to enjoy playing these works on a classical guitar.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

My goodness, I would never suggest that we shouldn't play them on any instrument we choose!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Clive Titmuss? A pseudonym?


----------

